# is this enough plants



## RBP7 (Oct 13, 2006)

i want to know if this is enough plants for my 220g. im gonna take the large bog wood out and want to replace that side with larger low light plants.right now i have varios crypts,veils,chinese algea balls,lilaeopsis brasiliensis and a few more that i dont remember their names. what would be some larder plants that would be able to grow like 2 feet. tank is 2.5" high.


----------



## RBP7 (Oct 13, 2006)

lil help


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Amazon swords would probably be your best bet...how many watts per gallon do you have?

FYI, your algae balls are Japanese marimo balls.


----------



## RBP7 (Oct 13, 2006)

i figured that was not their actual name.im buying a 1wpg set up tomorow.like ive posted in other threads im slowly getting what i need. here is my list:

1wpg lights(tomorow)

pressurized co2 system

2 more fx5


----------



## DrinkPabst (Jun 6, 2007)

I agree with BioTeach, get some backround plants, any kind of sword will do.


----------



## rrodgers4 (Feb 20, 2007)

agree, SWORDS, and anacharis(?) natural tank. Flow, rotting bottom, and dark h2o. Injury, fighting, good food, and rbp's. UNTAME. Ruthless. Best tank in the world.


----------



## rrodgers4 (Feb 20, 2007)

Swords and P's. In the process of the plants growing out. The four swords, came fron two that were split, by a butcher knife, and regrown. Video after two weeks after splittinf. the middle one is a 'marble gueen', and more coming, can't wait to start the natural habitiat for the p's. The video is one of the weaker ones with his insides hanging out. but the plants, need about four weeks till cool looking. 



 .


----------



## rrodgers4 (Feb 20, 2007)

Swords and P's. In the process of the plants growing out. The four swords, came from two that were split, by a butcher knife, and regrown. Video taken after after two weeks of being planted. The middle one is a 'marble gueen' and more coming, can't wait to start the natural habitiat for the p's. The video is one of the weaker p's with his insides hanging out, initially(?), but want someone to tell me whether I should fillet this fish. The plants, need about four weeks till cool looking. Once they grow out a little make more then let them grow some more. Get swords. 



 .


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

RBP7 said:


> i figured that was not their actual name.im buying a 1wpg set up tomorow.like ive posted in other threads im slowly getting what i need. here is my list:
> 
> 1wpg lights(tomorow)
> 
> ...


You don't really need CO2 with 1 wpg, but it will make it easy to upgrade to 2.0wpg later (I'd recommend at least 1.5wpg to grow the plants you need).


----------



## RBP7 (Oct 13, 2006)

i dont plan on up grading plant wise. i like the plants that i have i just want the proper lighting for the plans i have. is that 1.5 wpg? cause the largest system they have at my lfs is two dual striplights 3' long and 55watts per bulb(4bulbs).

also i didn't get it yet. i have to replace the brakes on my car. what a great way to spend my saterday.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

The plants you have won't grow very much very fast with 1.0wpg, but they'll grow. You ought to look online for fixtures...you can get 3' dual coralife aqualights which would be 4x96w compact fluorescent total. (You could also overdrive some DIY fluorescent fixtures.)

With CO2 and around 2wpg, you will find it a bit easier to keep a tank that large fluorishing with plants. I had a decent planted tank with a 1wpg 75g tank, but it took forever to get them decent size and I was limited to mostly java moss, java fern, anubias, cryptocrynes and some bunch plants (the same with my classroom 10g and 12g tanks currently). It literally took months to get the same growth I can get in weeks with 1.75-2.0wpg and CO2 or Fluorish excel. If your fish like to nip at your plants or you get an algae outbreak, you will find it frustrating waiting for your plants to recover with only 1wpg.


----------



## RBP7 (Oct 13, 2006)

i dont like ordering on line i have been screwed over to many times but im gonna travel 6 hours to the nearest Big als in edmonton and i will look around their. but i like the crypts ,the java's and bunch plants. this is a piranha show tank. i wanna see the piranhas not them be hidding in the jungle of plants. i just want maybe have those plants mentioned above and some maybe 1.5-2' plantsx4 in their. is their plants that will grow that high with 1wpg?


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

RBP7 said:


> i dont like ordering on line i have been screwed over to many times but im gonna travel 6 hours to the nearest Big als in edmonton and i will look around their. but i like the crypts ,the java's and bunch plants. this is a piranha show tank. i wanna see the piranhas not them be hidding in the jungle of plants. i just want maybe have those plants mentioned above and some maybe 1.5-2' plantsx4 in their. is their plants that will grow that high with 1wpg?


Well, if you that's all you want then save your money and don't bother with CO2. (If you're ordering from a reputable site, I don't see how you'd get screwed over...e-bay and private sales are a different matter.)

Most of your bunch plants can grow up to 2ft tall, but it will take a while at 1wpg and the bottoms will get spindly (amazon swords also don't fare too well at 1 wpg...especially in a tall tank). If it were me I'd ditch the bunch plants and stick with java fern, java moss, and cryptocrynes. Buy at the close to the size you want, because it will take a long time to grow any of those out with your setup!


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

How are they? I almost bought a few online a week or so ago???
Easy maintenance?



BioTeAcH said:


> Amazon swords would probably be your best bet...how many watts per gallon do you have?
> 
> FYI, your algae balls are Japanese marimo balls.


----------

